
Debian mobile - chei0aiV
https://wiki.debian.org/Mobile
======
chei0aiV
A related article:

[http://cascardo.eti.br/blog/GNU_on_Smartphones_part_II/](http://cascardo.eti.br/blog/GNU_on_Smartphones_part_II/)

